# Roller's Amish Bread to make pizza crust



## lilricky (Apr 18, 2013)

I have been making this bread for a while now  (like alot of us), and I would like to use it as a pizza crust. I have seen others have done it, but the one thing I cannot find is if you should pre-bake it before adding the toppings. Thanks for any and all info.

BTW thanks Roller for a great recipe.


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 18, 2013)

It makes a great pizza crust. I usually cut the sugar down to a tablespoon and the oil to 2 tablespoons so it has a little more chew to it.  However, I've on many occasions made the regular recipe and used half for bread and half for pizza and it comes out fine, just a little soft and tender for a pizza. No need to pre bake.


----------



## chef willie (Apr 18, 2013)

Have not made this particular recipe yet but I made a sour dough crust last week off the King Arthur website which advised to pre-bake the shell. I didn't and it turned out fine


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 18, 2013)

No need to prebake....but I would cut back on the sugar too.  Should be good!!!

Kat


----------



## roller (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks lilricky and your welcome. It  is a great bread but I have never used it for Pizza dough because I have never made a homemade pizza as much as I have wanted to...


----------



## candycoated (Apr 18, 2013)

Yep, it works just fine as a pizza crust. I've used the recipe a few times now to make pizza on the grill. The whole recipe makes 2 large pizza crusts. Most times I make a loaf with one half, and use the other half for pizza. But once I made the whole recipe with pizza dough in mind, so I added basil, a lot. Like 4 TBS in 6c flour. It was fabulous!

-I stretch it to about 1/4" thick.

-Put it on my pre-heated propane grill, close lid, and cook for 4 minutes. I have a 4 burner, so the 2 center burners get cut off, and I recently started foiling the grates on the far edge because if any of the crust sits directly over a flame it will burn.

-Remove from the grill, flip it, and top it. I've tried not removing, just flipping and topping on the grill, but the heat is hot. ;p

-Back on the grill with lid closed till the cheese is melted. About 5-6 minutes.

I always use precooked meat.


----------

